# Oberrohr Vorbereitung für die Führung des Remotehebels



## my2cents (23. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht wie dieses Teil heißt und wo ich danach suchen soll. Bei meinem Onkel hat sich diese Schraube mit der Schelle am Oberrohr gelöst und liegt jetzt irgendwo im Wald. Wo bekomme ich nun ein Ersatzteil her?


----------



## DirtJumper III (24. April 2015)

Am besten Rose kontaktieren oder die hier kaufen http://www.fantic26.de/Seitliche-Le...rohr-Gabel-Scheibenbremse-Vario-Sattelstuetze
Hab sowas für mein ´15er UJ gebraucht da außer Schrauben nix anderes am Oberrohr war und die Führung wie du oben hast wegen der Rohrform nicht passten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (24. April 2015)

nimmste die hier
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-1-fach-schaltzugfuehrung/aid:617684


----------



## my2cents (24. April 2015)

ja perfekt. dankeschön!


----------

